# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: What are Custom Titles?

## Joann Raytar

*Custom Title*

Q:     How do I change the title beneath my name?

A:     Currently users with over 100 posts and 100 days registered on OptiBoard can change their Custom Title.  To do so, click on the "Profile" button located next to the OptiBoard logo; this will take you to  your "User Control Panel."  Then click on the "Edit Profile" menu item.  Scroll down to "Custom User Text" and type the title you want to use in the text box.  If you have been using a custom title and want to change back to the OptiBoard default title click the check box labeled "Reset?" located next to the text box.  When you are done, click the "Submit Modifications" button down at the bottom of the page.

----------

